# Anyone else!?



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

The app won't let me mark package as unsafe location! This &&&$$$ insane!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Because you're outside of the geofence. I had one problematic delivery which I had to call support because the app wouldn't let me choose anything other than one option which I didn't want. I had support mark it for me. This was ios. The app used to let me scan in the car and walk to the door and select delivery location. Now after I clicked arrived, I can scan in the car, walk towards the delivery location and must be within 10-15 ft (for the circle to change colors from orange to green) from delivery location and click continue in order to choose the delivery location option.


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

Add another packages to that stop, then you will be able to mark as undeliverable ignoring the location. Then open your itenary, select the one that you have added earlier, select re-try delivery.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Because you're outside of the geofence. I had one problematic delivery which I had to call support because the app wouldn't let me choose anything other than one option which I didn't want. I had support mark it for me. This was ios. The app used to let me scan in the car and walk to the door and select delivery location. Now after I clicked arrived, I can scan in the car, walk towards the delivery location and must be within 10-15 ft (for the circle to change colors from orange to green) from delivery location and click continue in order to choose the delivery location option.


Bro I m at the door still won't let me!


----------



## Magik0722 (Jun 5, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> Bro I m at the door still won't let me!


Then the app has the location marked in the wrong spot.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> Bro I m at the door still won't let me!


 If you're marking it "unsafe location(or whatever the option is)" you're not delivering the package. If that is the case they want you to call
the customer or support to "continue" any actions.
Sometimes all you have to do is call and let it ring a few times. But really, just call the customer, no answer or no safe place then you 
should be able to mark it undeliverable and return it.

Otherwise......a little confusing that you're trying to deliver but mark as "unsafe"????


----------

